# Guess what material win a kit & blank



## aggromere (Dec 3, 2010)

The pen in the middle is a new material I am trying out.  It's gonna be a white cigar pen with a few special features.  I have used the material before, but I don't think I have ever posted pics of it.  The black pen is just to show contrast and the yellow and white is a alt amber/white holly jr gent twist, just cause it was there when I snapped the pic.

All you really smart guys with lots of experience maybe let the new folks guess for a while to see if any one can get it right.

First right answer posted in the thread gets a couple of blanks and a couple of cigar kits.  When we get a winner I will post it and pm them for their address.

Thanks for looking and have fun with it. (It might not be what you think)


----------



## JoeScroller (Dec 3, 2010)

How about polished antler?


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 3, 2010)

Uhhhh.... Two of those look suspiciously like those "vibrating back massagers" they sell at those stores with the windows covered up. Anyhow, now you all know a bit too much about me. I'm gonna guess it's vinyl.


----------



## bensoelberg (Dec 3, 2010)

When you say that it is new material are you saying that you have never seen anyone else use it, or is it a material that others have turned before, but it is new to you?  That might help in my guessing.  :biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks like maybe the alernate casein material.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 3, 2010)

Also looks like it could be bakelite.  Who knows...


----------



## hewunch (Dec 3, 2010)

delrin?


----------



## aggromere (Dec 3, 2010)

keep guessing. As far as I know I have never seen a pen made from it on the forums, but i could be wrong. This is about the 4th pen I made from it, but the only big cigar one.  Here is maybe a little closer shot of it.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 3, 2010)

Chocolate?


----------



## ThomJ (Dec 3, 2010)

alt ivory


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 3, 2010)

It does look a lot like that glow-in-the-dark plastic I need some of. Is that it?


----------



## glycerine (Dec 3, 2010)

Rhino tusk.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 3, 2010)

polyeurethane


----------



## glycerine (Dec 3, 2010)

whale tooth


----------



## glycerine (Dec 3, 2010)

very well aged white cheddar cheese


----------



## glycerine (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm about all out of guesses...


----------



## Nick (Dec 3, 2010)

White Acrylic or Lexan??


----------



## aggromere (Dec 3, 2010)

Glycerine, everyone is limited to 100 guesses so keep going, lol.


----------



## aggromere (Dec 3, 2010)

Although I have never tried it, it is supposed to be flourescent under a black light.


----------



## socdad (Dec 3, 2010)

Teflon rod (PTFE)


----------



## nativewooder (Dec 3, 2010)

UMHW?!


----------



## aggromere (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't know what UMHW is.  But that's not it.


----------



## JHFerrell (Dec 3, 2010)

looks like white alumilite to me


----------



## socdad (Dec 3, 2010)

Nylon?


----------



## aggromere (Dec 3, 2010)

So far the Alt Ivory guess is the closest in terms of look.  But that is not what it is.  It is man made.


----------



## lazylathe (Dec 3, 2010)

Faux ivory?


----------



## jaywood1207 (Dec 3, 2010)

polypropylene


----------



## Seer (Dec 3, 2010)

Alternate horn?


----------



## socdad (Dec 3, 2010)

Polycarboalternativecassinivorynate :biggrin:


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Dec 3, 2010)

PVC?


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 3, 2010)

POLYESTER!!!!!


----------



## aggromere (Dec 3, 2010)

Hint:  It's used in the making of pool cues


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 3, 2010)

polyester?


----------



## VampMN (Dec 3, 2010)

Phenolic?


----------



## aggromere (Dec 3, 2010)

Not phenolic, but I have a rod of that I am thinking about making a pen out of.  It is the brown color.  You can get this were you buy phenolic rods, sometimes.


----------



## ThomJ (Dec 3, 2010)

Lucite


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 3, 2010)

camel bone ivory (the alternative to elephant tusk)?

Linda


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 3, 2010)

Lexan?


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Dec 3, 2010)

Elforyn


----------



## VampMN (Dec 3, 2010)

Linen?


----------



## Kicker (Dec 3, 2010)

Ivoryite


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 3, 2010)

Not lexan. Frozen Carbonite rod? Maybe to imprison Han Solo with??


----------



## andyk (Dec 3, 2010)

i'm gonna gues that it is PVC...

andyk


----------



## aggromere (Dec 3, 2010)

DONNIE KENNEDY IS RIGHT< ELFORYN 
Never mind Donnie Kennedy is right, it is Elforyn. It smells like vanilla when you turn it and looks very cool, but it is expensive. Probably $30.00 bucks worth in the pen, Donnie pm me your address


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 3, 2010)

Lanonlin?
I'm grasping straws here....


----------



## andyk (Dec 3, 2010)

Next guess is Polyurethane....


----------



## DozerMite (Dec 3, 2010)

*Elforyn*


----------



## DozerMite (Dec 3, 2010)

Whoops! I was too late.


----------



## VampMN (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats Donnie!


----------



## aggromere (Dec 3, 2010)

You too Dozer unless you cheated, lol.

Can someone close this thread


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey before you close this explain a little more about it.  What is it's typical use ect.


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 3, 2010)

Whales Tooth


----------



## DozerMite (Dec 3, 2010)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> Hey before you close this explain a little more about it. What is it's typical use ect.


 


This is where I found it...

http://www.cuestik.com/store/?DEPARTMENT_ID=45


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 3, 2010)

So is there anything else that it is used for besides pool cues and Peter's new found use? I can't imagine that it was developed solely for the pool industry and is fluorescent. 



Peter, I have to say that while your design is interesting, it would most likely be viewed as an inappropriate shape in some conservative states. :biggrin:


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Dec 3, 2010)

As I mentioned to aggromere in my PM, if he had not mentioned pool cues, the list in this thread would still be growing. As a side note, a couple of years ago my brother asked me about turning a  upper shaft for one of his cues and elforyn just so happened to be one of the ferrule materials I researched.

Funny how trivial tid-bits of knowledge comes into play sometimes.


----------



## aggromere (Dec 3, 2010)

It turns really nice and looks a lot like ivory.  I will post a pic when I get it finished and do a close up.  It was very easy to turn and smelled like vanilla.  It is pricey though, $42.00 for a 1inch by 12inch piece.  As Donnie said, it is used as an ivory substitute in ferrules, joint collars and butt plates.


----------



## alphageek (Dec 3, 2010)

Very cool Peter..

As for closing it... since its not an ad - there is no reason to close it.. You have your winner, but no reason to shut down discussion on the material.

At that price, even not as a full pen, it may make great inlays/segmenting.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Dec 3, 2010)

Ivorine 4 would be another thing to try... its much harder so probably won't turn as easy, but it is also more moisture resistant...so "they" say.


----------



## aggromere (Dec 3, 2010)

http://elforyn.info/Materialen.htm

This is a link to some info about the material.  

The pen is going to be a special pen for a cigar reviewer.  He can't show preference to any brand or wrapper (color) so this pen is going to have a decal band with his logo and engraved or decaled with, "The Ghost Cigar".  I know it sounds stupid now, but at the time (several beers with him) we both thought it a grand idea.  LOL.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Dec 3, 2010)

When is this going to become reality?


----------



## jppensplus (Dec 3, 2010)

Teflon(tm)?


----------



## jskeen (Dec 3, 2010)

I"m thinking it's the cast polyester rod they sell here.  
http://www.masecraftsupply.com/html/cast_polyester.html

looks cool though.


----------

